

The 20£ limit with NFC Cards bypassed by researchers - PaulSec
http://gizmodo.com/report-a-flaw-in-visas-contactless-card-lets-anyone-ch-1653974432

======
n0body
£20* but that's quite a flaw. good job visa said it's safe

